# Dragonflies



## GRbenji (Nov 17, 2010)

#01






#02





#03





#04





#05





#06





#07


----------



## JohnS. (Nov 17, 2010)

That is some of the best macro I've seen.

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 17, 2010)

Great set


----------



## Montana (Nov 17, 2010)

Really liking #2 and #4!  Good job.


----------



## skieur (Nov 17, 2010)

Outstanding sharpness!  What lens did you use?

skieur


----------



## GRbenji (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank guys for the compliments.

Canon 100mm f/2.8L on a EOS 7D.


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 18, 2010)

Really like number 4, with those goggle like eyes!

Unfortunately the dragon season has finished over here, they're great subjects with a 100mm


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 16, 2011)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!! :hail: dude! MAJOR props to you my friend!! amazing shots!!!


----------



## MartaS (Feb 16, 2011)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## CodysNikon (Feb 16, 2011)

Those would look badass if they were blown up on a poster.


----------



## Davor (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice shots! what flash did you use?


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow!!! These are awesome!


----------



## Forkie (Feb 17, 2011)

Superb!! #2 is my favourite - Super super sharp!


----------



## GRbenji (Feb 26, 2011)

Some new shots.

#08





#09





#10


----------



## DevonBlomquist (Feb 27, 2011)

...but _how_ is this possible?



Your photos are beyond awesome.


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 28, 2011)

Wasn't going to comment but then I saw number 6; superb shot. Love the contrast and sharpness.


----------



## Fleacz (Mar 1, 2011)

oh my god, they are all so dam good ! please tell me.. how are you doing this? i know you're using macro lens obviously, but are u staying as still as possible? how close do you get to the actual subject?


----------



## GRbenji (Mar 1, 2011)

DevonBlomquist said:


> ...but _how_ is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Your photos are beyond awesome.



Thank you for the nice words.



tyler_h said:


> Wasn't going to comment but then I saw number 6; superb shot. Love the contrast and sharpness.



Thank you.  Glad you like them.



Fleacz said:


> oh my god, they are all so dam good ! please tell me.. how are you doing this? i know you're using macro lens obviously, but are u staying as still as possible? how close do you get to the actual subject?



Dragonfly is less skittish than many other bugs and also tend to fly back to same spot to perch.  When their wings are down, can approach till very close.  I can shoot them within 20 to 30cm even.  I shoot handheld but some of my macro buddies use tripod.  In macro, besides steady hand, good diffusing of light is very important.  Shoot more and one will definitely improve.


----------

